# 5 nice flounder wade gigging sunday night



## broxs001 (Dec 9, 2011)

After going to Little Lagoon and catching a nice flounder on rod and reel earlier in the day, I had the itch to gig some flounder.I checked the tide report which said the tide was going to be low right around 9:30 . I typically do well on an outgoing tide so I could not resist. Got to one of my favorite spots and I gigged the first fish nearly as soon as I turned my light on. Saw a good amount of bait and a lot of fresh tracks. Seemed like the fish were on the move early. I managed to pick up 4 more nice fish in a little under 2 hours. I had to be at work early monday morning and I was content with what I had...more than enough to feed the family. The quality of the fish was much better than the past few times I went out. The smallest being 17 inches and the largest 20 3/4. I am going trout fishing tonight so hopefully I will have some more pics to post tomorrow. Tight lines


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice mess O' fish :thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good sized flounder. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice grade of fish no doubt.
We went out Sunday night for a short while thinking it would be pretty good with the tides, but tide was lowest it has been at these spots we have been wading and we didnt even see a track. Had to work in the morning so I didnt go to a different side of the bay, but was a beautiful evening, no wind, just cold.


----------

